# Lire les films du nas sur ipad



## pulsar67 (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Alors je viens d'acheter un nas synology 213J,
DS video et oplayer (free) sont installés .

Je sélectionne mon film sur ipad via ds video, oplayer se lance, mais j'ai pas de son 

Quelle app utilisez vous pour lire vos video du nas sur ipad.
Y a t'il une configuration type ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pulsar67 (29 Juillet 2013)

il semble que depuis peu, les app videos sont mises à jour et ne prennent plus en charge le décodage du son au format AC3 souvent présent dans les MKV.

Voila donc si quelqu'un à une app qui fonctionne, merci de la communiquer


----------



## iRoc (29 Juillet 2013)

Hello ! alors perso j'utilise viPlay qui fonctionne à la perfection avec mon iPad et mes fichiers sont stockés sur un DDext branché sur ma freebox donc avec ton Synology ca devrait le faire ! 
L'app est gratuite, fonctionne avec iphone aussi mais certaines fonctions supplémentaires sont payantes (en fait les 5 premiers fichiers sont lisibles dans la version gratuite) ce qui te donnera un bon apercu 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/viplay/id622191019?mt=8


----------



## badvallu (29 Juillet 2013)

Après en avoir utilisé plusieurs, je te conseille AcePlayer https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/aceplayer-puissant-lecteur/id463242636?mt=8

Marche très bien avec mon Nas DS213air


----------



## pulsar67 (29 Juillet 2013)

Pour viplay ça marche, je vais testé encore un peu

acepalyer pas telechargé, mais les commentaires disent qu'il n'y a plus de son avec les mkv


----------



## pulsar67 (2 Août 2013)

Il savère qu'avec viplayer j'ai un decalage entre le son et la video donc pas top :mouais:


----------

